# colocar radio al celu...



## luis_elpibeorellana (Oct 25, 2007)

hola solo queria preguntarles si no saben si que se puede hacer para ponerle radio fm a un celu motorola w510.gracias!


----------



## ciri (Oct 25, 2007)

La tecnología de los celulares es muy compacta, y las carcasas de los equipos ocupan el menor espacio posible. entiendo yo que sería muy complicado, para no decir imposible.

DE ultima comprate una radio de esas chiquitas en la calle y se la pegas con un poco de cinta.


----------



## ChizzoGFX (Nov 3, 2007)

La verdad que ciri tiene razon.y no creo que puedas adaptar como por ej la radio de un mp3 a tu celu.seria demasiado dificil y muy probable que no puedas hacerlo


----------

